

What do we do about bad startup advice? - SaintSal
http://www.saintsal.com/2013/05/bad-advice-halo-effect/

======
thoughtcriminal
Interesting problem to solve. It certainly exists. Look at the
life/business/sales coaching industry. There are almost as many chiefs as
there are Indians.

I think it comes down to "buyer beware" and a little common sense. If someone
is going to give you advice, it should be from their own personal experience
and not theory or hearsay.

